# Hello! Great forum!



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

Hello! Although this is my first post, I feel like I know you all for a while because I've been reading this forum for a long time. 

First of all I would like to apologize for my english, I think it's a little bit rusty, I haven't written or spoken in this language since I graduated highschool. 

Second, I want to introduce myself and my dog. I am from Cluj, Romania (far, far away). He is Tamir, a 2 year Chow Chow, the love of my life . He has been on (almost) raw since he was 6 months old. But his diet surely improved since I've discovered this forum. I've given up everything that wasn't raw meat in his diet (rice, vegetables, cheese, etc.) and now we are, I think, on a real PMR. 

The reason I've signed up was tu thank you all for the advice you've given here and which helped me a great deal. And maybe to share with you the great experience of this diet  .

Oh, and if I am here, I also have a little question. My dog is on a "hunger strike" for almost a week. This means that he eats 30-40% of the quantity he usually does. But he has energy and is very happy, as usual. Should I worry? He always has been the type of dog who eats only how much he needs.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Aww what a nice welcome from you! We welcome you here officially even though you have been lurking around. This place is awesome as I am sure you already know! I am happy you are full on a raw feeder, it is so joyful to know. In regards to your Chow, I wouldn't worry, especially since he is still energetic and happy!


----------



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

Thank you very much! Oh, yes, and while lurking around I have admired your aussie. It's very nice. I have a friend here who has many aussies and I helped her with a girl for a couple of weeks. She was also a blue merle and one of the caziest dogs I've ever seen )) . But she was a sweetheart  .


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, we love helping & sharing about raw here!! :smile:

As for your pooch, as long as he's still active & doesn't seem ill in any way, I'm sure he's just self regulating. Very handsome by the way!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum, glad you decided to finally come out of hiding! Could it be that maybe you are just giving him too much food?


----------



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

Thnak you very much  . I can see you love helping and sharing. Romanian dog forums are like a constant battle of who is right and who is wrong. You are afraid of saying something. This one looks more relaxed and friendly! If it has been like one of our forums I would surely have been afraid to say something because I don't know the language as well as the others member do. But here I am very relaxed, and I think this is a reason for you to be proud! This IS a community  .


----------



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

@ whiteleo: I feed him between 2 and 3% of his weight daily. Even if it is a little too much, I don't think that he sould eat only 30% of that, because that goes under 1% of his weight daily. And even if he doesn't have a yard, he has at least one hour outside, without a leash, every day. And for a chow, it is plenty of exercise, because he is running a lot during his walks. But I am not very worried because, as I've said, he looks alright. And the weather is heating, which may be an upset for this breed. But i"ve asked mainly because I was curios if one of you has had this problem also.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Ioana said:


> Thnak you very much  . I can see you love helping and sharing. Romanian dog forums are like a constant battle of who is right and who is wrong. You are afraid of saying something. This one looks more relaxed and friendly! If it has been like one of our forums I would surely have been afraid to say something because I don't know the language as well as the others member do. But here I am very relaxed, and I think this is a reason for you to be proud! This IS a community  .


Welcome from Austria !
i have made the same experience with german Forums. This must be a european "thing" .
People on this forum are so nice and helpful!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

:welcome:

I'm glad you found us and were able to improve your dog's diet for the better through the knowledge here! Your dog is beautiful, by the way.
I wouldn't be too concerned about the hunger strike as long as energy level is typical. Dogs can be so stubborn sometimes.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

See! Americans really AREN'T as bad as the rest of the world thinks we are. :wink:

Welcome to the forum! Your chow is sooo cute! 

I, too, wonder if you are feeding a bit too much. How much does Tamir weigh? If she's acting normal, I wouldn't really worry about her not finishing. 

And don't worry about your English. I think that you're doing VERY well. I wouldn't have even known if you hadn't said something.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome!!!! I'm so glad to know that we've been such a help for you here. Its great to know that we have an INTERNATIONAL community of raw feeders on this forum, I'm proud to be a part of it!

I would also say that you shouldn't worry if your dog is still acting normal otherwise. It may just be the change in seasons but definitely keep a close eye on his body condition.

Happy posting :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome, its lovely to see you here and posting. Your English is bloody good actually, I wouldn't' worry at all, in fact it puts me to shame! I've always wanted to visit Romania btw, I hear the people are lovely.
Your pup is beautiful too. When it gets hot, I find that my dog loses her appetite a bit - maybe thats all thats happening to your pup as well?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, Welcome!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to another Chow owner!! Your baby is beautiful! I have had two red girls and I love that color on the chows. 

Glad you joined our forum.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ioana said:


> Thnak you very much  . I can see you love helping and sharing. Romanian dog forums are like a constant battle of who is right and who is wrong. You are afraid of saying something. This one looks more relaxed and friendly! If it has been like one of our forums I would surely have been afraid to say something because I don't know the language as well as the others member do. But here I am very relaxed, and I think this is a reason for you to be proud! This IS a community  .


Completely agree....everyone here is very helpful & knowledgeable!! This forum is much different from others. I'm glad to see a newbie is feeling the love!! :wink:


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Ioana said:


> Thnak you very much  . I can see you love helping and sharing. Romanian dog forums are like a constant battle of who is right and who is wrong. You are afraid of saying something. This one looks more relaxed and friendly! If it has been like one of our forums I would surely have been afraid to say something because I don't know the language as well as the others member do. But here I am very relaxed, and I think this is a reason for you to be proud! This IS a community  .


WELCOME to forum I am also relatively new...but have been enjoying myslf since I been here..once again welcome.!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

A warm welcome to you and Tamir.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Your English is far better than my Romanian so don't worry a bit about it.

I only wish my dogs would eat 30-40% less and still be active and happy. Right now I feed them what they should get and they act like they're starving to death. Which, they are not. IN the slightest. Don't believe them for a second. They're manipulators.

Welcome to the forum! Stick around, no more lurking!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:welcome: to the forum, your chow is very good looking!! It sounds like maybe there is some self regulation going on, I wish mine would do that :lol:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You have already received some great advice so I just wanted to say welcome! Nice to have you. I hope you find the forum helpful and continue to learn about raw feeding. Your chow is gorgeous!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome! Your chow is beautiful, and your English is great so don't fret. :]


----------



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. It's like a welcome party :smile: . Oh, and Tamir thanks you too. He was so impressed that he ate ok this morning :smile: .


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Welcome, fellow European! You are not the only one here with English as a second language, so don't worry about it! I don't think anyone has had any trouble understanding me yet. :biggrin1:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> Welcome, fellow European! You are not the only one here with English as a second language, so don't worry about it! I don't think anyone has had any trouble understanding me yet. :biggrin1:


What? 

(just kidding)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome!! Glad to have you!


----------



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

Thanks! I want to officialy announce you that, with some intense exercise these days, the hunger strike is over.


----------

